# Motor Mount Ideas



## Splinter64 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just rebuilt a lathe I bought for $50. The motor has no mount and could really use some input with photos is possible.I'm thinking door hinge on back side but want to secure or lock front portion to prevent bounce.Thanks in advance.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I would mount the motor base on another piece of wood and secure it with a hinge in back as you describe maybe with a 2” spacer at the back for added adjustment as the belt stretches.
In the front install a threaded insert in your current shelf. A knob with bolt will go thorough the new top plate and allow you to adjust tension as you desire. You can just loosen the knob to change the belt position.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I expect the motor is quite heavy.

As you state mounting the motor on a piece of wood which is then hinged to the top will work.

I have seen many videos where folks just use gravity to keep tension on the belt. Try this and if there is too much slack, then you can go with NCPaladin's suggestion.

Consider a link belt. The small diameter pulleys can get a set if left in one position for a long time. Like this one.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=30051&cat=1,240,41067


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave Paine said:


> ... just use gravity to keep tension on the belt.


That's how I set up the first lathe I owned.

In my experience, there was far more bounce/vibration from out-of-balance blanks than from the motor.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Hinge the motor base, 180° as we see it in the pics, ( up ) just under the lathe cone pulley set. The belt will be a bunch shorter and a lot safer without a guard while the motor will be in a cleaner environment.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I agree with the others. Under the top would be much better than on the bottom shelf.


----------



## MBS600 (Sep 28, 2012)

I agree with the others. I bought an older lathe a while ago from CL in which the motor mounts on the back. The motor is mounted on a hinge (makes is super easy to change selected pulleys) and gravity keeps the appropriate tension. I attempted to attach a couple of pictures, I hope they come through.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

MBS600 said:


> I agree with the others. I bought an older lathe a while ago from CL in which the motor mounts on the back. The motor is mounted on a hinge (makes is super easy to change selected pulleys) and gravity keeps the appropriate tension. I attempted to attach a couple of pictures, I hope they come through.


Excellent implementation -- mine was a much scruffier version. The motor bolted to a piece of 3/4" plywood, the lathe was bolted to a second piece of 3/4" plywood, and I used a couple of door hinges to join the pieces of wood.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

No lathe, but I mounted the motor for my power apple crusher in the very same way = a couple of nice brass door hinges & gravity. As long as I don't trey to stuff the sucker solid, it hums right along.

Pix in Dead Hard Drive Computer #1. Apologies.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

I have four pieces of equipment that use the motor weight to tension the belt and none have a hinge as such. Maybe I should say 3 and a 1/2 since one has a motor that just won't cut it in the weight department and a small screw assist is necessary on the Resiliant mount. The motor can be lifted off in a second and set aside. Some equipment is more suited than others for this type of mount.


----------

